

2011: Year of the Mac? - boop
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17423/opinion_2011_the_year_of_the_mac?source=rss_blogs

======
electromagnetic
Just like 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007...?

Yet, yet, yet again - I seriously doubt it.

~~~
boop
The article makes a pretty convincing case. There is no doubt that Apple has
had a stellar few years recently, even surpassing Microsoft's market cap.

